# nice 4 pounder way up perdido river



## perdidofisher (Oct 19, 2011)

got this nice one last sunday morning on my old spinnerbait another guy i know went saturday morning got a 5 pounder and a 4 pounder and some others around 2 pounds bigger bass are starting to bit way on up there. Hard fishing, you have got to throw in some mighty tight places to draw them out. Be prepared to maby lose some tackle but the pay off is worth it


----------



## wishin4bass2 (Sep 5, 2010)

it is that time of year where you can get the nice ones, great catch!


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Good catch.

NJD


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

nice looking fish


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

Nice fish. I may have to get out there and try em out this weekend.


----------

